
Powers of Two (2017) - momonga
https://www.benrady.com/2017/12/powers-of-two.html
======
zem
I do not understand the "no integration tests" point, and having had
integration tests catch several tricky bugs over my career I'm sceptical that
they can be replaced by sufficiently smart fast tests.

------
ncmncm
Much of this makes uncommonly good sense, but TDD both raises the cost of
changing direction, and interrupts concentration on design.

Authors are advised to write without editing, and then edit mercilessly after.

------
sukilot
If those 2 ever leave, what happens?

